# Wheelin in the Country Summertown, TN



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone going??? Count me in.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man I been trying to get people to go for weeks. What you ride?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Man I been trying to get people to go for weeks. What you ride?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


08 Brute. I'm going to spectate for the most part. Most of my friends have the crazy rock buggies. Its going to be a blast hopefully. It's only about a 3 hour drive for me and Its suppose to be great. :flames:


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye I'm only about 45 min from there. That's what we spend most of the time doing is watching buggies


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Ogeechee (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been there in my Bronco and would love to go back with my ATV. 

Are y'all planning to go for a certain event or just want to go?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll for sure be down for the Halloween ride but thought about going the 22 and 23. I think that's when trucks gone wild will be there. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ogeechee said:


> I've been there in my Bronco and would love to go back with my ATV.
> 
> Are y'all planning to go for a certain event or just want to go?


I'm just going to be going. I've never been to an event like this and it sounds like alot of fun. I've seen some of the trucks gone wild dvds and it looks like a blast.



mossyoak54 said:


> I'll for sure be down for the Halloween ride but thought about going the 22 and 23. I think that's when trucks gone wild will be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I'm for sure going for the rock buggies and trucks gone wild


----------

